
Varoufakis: IT technologies will overthrow Capitalism - alejoriveralara
http://failedevolution.blogspot.com/2016/05/varoufakis-it-technologies-will.html?m=1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11651973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11651973)

------
eulji
Disclaimer: I come from neo-communist controlled central / eastern europe.
Read : a populist government controls the country, gives freebies paid by tax
payers to the elderly and the elderly + dumb vote for the same communists
again and again. Younger pop. is trying to escape the country and the middle
class shrinks every year.

You do not really want to use public services in my country. Trains are in
desolate state and remind you of nazi trains used to transfer prisoners.

Health services are underfunded and the 50% of funds are being stolen by the
gov and other oligarchs. Oh and when they get sick they get treated in another
country.

Most of the youngsters in my country see capitalism as the only way to vote in
everyday life. You vote with your money wherever you go.

It's not ideal but we hope it works. Unlike our corrupt socialism.

------
visarga
Depending on the specific details of the future tech, people could be
empowered, restricted, or both.

Some technologies, such as internet communication, cheap storage and sensors
coupled with AI for analysis and the governmental thirst for surveillance are
stacked against freedom.

On the other hand, 3d printers, solar and battery tech, promise to free small
communities from economic dependence on other countries and large
corporations. A small community could be almost self sufficient and thus,
maybe, future people will not depend on the state so much.

So I don't think we'll get to choose what is our future, the specifics of the
technologies we are going to discover will shape us, just like the internet
does. To make an analogy, humans don't get to choose their walking style, but
rather the human walking style is emergent from the size and shape of the
body.

We don't even get to choose which domains are going to advance and which are
going to stagnate. It depends on the difficulty of the discovery process.
Interestingly, the rate of advancement of science and tech doesn't get
perturbed even during war time. It just marches on, almost unaffected.

So, I see it like Pandora's box - it's open and we have no idea what will come
out, but we're going to see a lot of it during our lifetime.

------
basicplus2
I think rather than Schumpeterian creative destruction resulting in the end of
"capitalism" it will simply be the same all powerful 1%ters with a new upper
class..

of course we don't really have a true free capitalist system... this is the
fiction, otherwise banks would have been allowed to fail as they should have.

~~~
mikah-
Basically the 5 billion will elect the Trumps.

The 1 Billion in Zuckerworld will have no idea why the Trumps are getting
elected and what the hell they are trying to do their lovely VR worlds.

Zuckerberg will then step in and propose to build a wall to protect the 1
Billion, as long as they hand him over another 50 Billion to keep the world
"open and connected".

The 5 Billion then get pissed. Guillotines get erected. Trump does his
Robespierre bit. Zuckerberg does his world conquering Napolean bit. But at the
end of the day France survives. And is better for it.

------
okket
Nit pick: "IT" -> Information Technology, so the title reads "Information
Technology technologies will overthrow Capitalism"

------
diegorbaquero
Wow. Interesting and deep thought. I really liked.

